# Hormone Replacement Therapy and IBS!!!



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

I just started taking hormone replacement therapy for my menopausal symptoms. My IBS-D was under control until about 6 days into the pills, then I started having IBS problems again. I have been feeling pretty good since last August when I added Calcium to my pill selection, but the HRT has stirred up the abdominal pain and frequency again. I stopped the pill yesterday, and now I'm feeling better, but I'm afraid to start the HRT pills again. Anyone else had this reaction to these pills???????


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

I have been on HRT for about 4 years and ever since I have had tummy trouble. I have the patch (Vivelle) and I am on the highest dose. Well, my doctor just changed me from Vivelle to the Vivelle dot and I am having the worse time with my stomach. And it is the same dose just a smaller patch. I stopped them all together 3 days ago and have been doing fine with my stomach. I am just worried about withdrawl symptoms. ShannonIBS-D


----------

